# how to make a planer board?



## Juan More Fish

Would like to make my own planer board, Is there anyy advice,or things i need to know? Help.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Are you looking for in line our the big boards.Because I do believe I saw a you tube video on some.


----------



## freyedknot

google them plenty of info and plans will come up to view.


----------



## buck.eyehunter

I made a set awhile back they where dual red wood 1 inch thick boards.
They pulled good but never ran them always found offshore boards where easier and more effective. I ended up selling all of it.
I would take a look at offshore planer boards..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skippy

In lines were a trouble fishing by myself out of my 14 footer so I made these smaller boards up. Can run 2 lines off of 1 board if I want to.


----------



## saugmon

Pretty easy to make.These were my originals and then I painted them optic orange to brighten them up.Sold my backup set to a buddy but probably had $40-$50 in materials,mainly for the redwood.They handled erie and work well at Indian.











With this type,you'll need a mast.Mine's made out of pvc and mounted into my front pedestal.Slap on a couple casting reels with hose clamps to make it easier to release out and reel back in.

[/img]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y89/saugmon/planerboardmast06-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## PapawSmith

dnavarroj said:


> Would like to make my own planer board, Is there any advice,or things i need to know? Help.


All of the previous replies are helpful and probably searching on the net for the best method would provide the most extensive true and tried advice. 
But, if you want to make your own planers board right now, I would suggest you sit them down and read to them the entire "Pay lakes fishing" thread in the Central Ohio Fishing Reports section. A little of that and your planers will be board to death, I promise. Good luck.


----------



## Misdirection

I made my own modeled after my dock neighbor's and all I can say is that their HUGE. 30" long pine boards with four runs of 30" allthread and an eye bolt on them. About three coats of clear coat to protect them from the water. They ride a little low in the water but pull hard. I had them out in solid 5'ers this year with no problem. I'd post pics but their slumbering for the winter in the boat which is shrink wrapped.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper1

I have made a few pair. But with my Starcraft I got the rivieras from Cabelas. Guy left them in the boat. Figured just plastic and foam probably not worth much. But they run nice even in rough water you may want to look at them too! Not priced to high, fold able and light weight. If you really want to make a set do as the Amish are now. Use the artificial deck boards. Will last forever. Plans are all over the net for free.


----------

